# Dạng bào chế – Hàm lượng thuốc iladian như thế nào?



## mekhoeconthongminh (11/8/20)

*Công dụng Iladian*

Thuốc iladian được chỉ định chữa trị chứng viêm nhiễm phụ khoa do nấm, vi khuẩn, cải thiện tình trạng khô vùng kín, ngứa vùng kín và vùng kín có mùi hôi. Bên cạnh đó, thuốc Iladian còn có công dụng phục hồi và duy trì PH sinh lý cho phụ nữ, giảm tình trạng căng thẳng do vùng kín có mùi hoặc bị khô âm đạo.



​

*Thành phần thuốc iladian*

Axit L-ascorbic: Có tên gọi phổ biến hơn là Vitamin C

Inulin: Là một loại chất xơ, có công dụng cung cấp một môi trường lý tưởng để các vi khuẩn có lợi phát triển, giúp chống lại các vi khuẩn có hại.

Vitamin E: Có công dụng tốt trong việc chữa trị chứng khô âm đạo ở phụ nữ. Qua đó, giúp giảm ngứa, khô và tránh khả năng bị vi khuẩn tấn công.

axit hyaluronic: Là một dạng phân tử có khả năng dưỡng ẩm hiệu quả

Bên cạnh đó, thuốc còn chứa các thành phần lactose, magnesi stearat và tá dược vừa đủ.

Thuốc Iladian điều trị và ngăn ngừa các bệnh do mất cân bằng môi trường bên trong vùng kín

Iladian chứa các thành phần giúp cân bằng độ ẩm, tạo môi trường ổn định cho vùng kín

*Cơ chế tác động viên đặt iladian*

Thông qua cơ chế làm tăng các vi khuẩn có lợi bên trong môi trường âm đạo, thuốc Iladian sẽ giúp chống lại những vi khuẩn có hại, ngăn ngừa và hỗ trợ điều trị chứng viêm nhiễm âm đạo. Đồng thời, các hoạt chất như Vitamin E, axit hyaluronic giúp cân bằng độ ẩm và điều hòa môi trường âm đạo hiệu quả hơn.

*Dạng bào chế – Hàm lượng*

Dạng bào chế: Thuốc Iladian có dạng bào chế là viên đặt âm đạp

Hàm lượng: Hộp 1 vỉ/ 10 viên

*Chống chỉ định*

Thuốc ILadian chống chỉ định cho những người mẫn cảm với các thành phần của thuốc, phụ nữ đang mang thai hoặc đang trong kì kinh nguyệt.



​

*Cách dùng – Liều lượng thuốc iladian*

Trước khi sử dụng, người dùng cần tham khảo ý kiến từ bác sĩ và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng có in trên bao bì của thuốc.

Việc tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ giúp quá trình sử dụng thuốc Iladian an toàn và hiệu quả hơn

Nên tham khảo ý kiến từ bác sĩ trước khi sử dụng thuốc Iladian

Cách dùng:

Vệ sinh vùng kín sạch sẽ, lau bằng khăn khô

Cho viên thuốc vào nước sôi để nguội vài giây, rửa tay sạch sẽ trước khi đặt thuốc

Đặt thuốc càng sâu trong vùng kín càng tốt

Nghỉ ngơi 15 phút sau khi đặt thuốc

Nên đặt thuốc vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ để tránh vận động mạnh làm thuốc bị rơi ra ngoài.

Lưu ý: Người dùng cũng có thể sử dụng thuốc vào ban ngày. Tuy nhiên, cần sử dụng bông kèm theo thuốc để giữ thuốc cố định, sau đó sử dụng băng vệ sinh. Sau vài giờ, người dùng cần thay bông và băng vệ sinh.

Liều lượng sử dụng thuốc:

Đặt viên Iladian với liều lượng 1 viên/ngày, sử dụng theo liệu trình từ 7 – 10 ngày.

*Bảo quản viên đặt iladian*

Bảo quản thuốc ở điều kiện mát mẻ, không để thuốc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh sáng mặt trời.

*Giá thành*

Giá bán tham khảo của sản phẩm thuốc Iladian trên thị trường hiện nay là 280.000 đồng/ hộp/ 1 vỉ x 10 viên.

*Khuyến cáo*

Người dùng có thể cảm thấy nóng, khi sử dụng thuốc Iladian đặt âm đạo

Không nên sử dụng viên đặt âm đạo Iladian cùng với các chế phẩm sử dụng cho âm đạo khác.

Không sử dụng thuốc Iladian khi thuốc đã hết hạn, xuất hiện các màng nhầy.

Trong trường hợp phụ nữ có thai và đang cho con bú, cần tham khảo thêm ý kiến từ bác sĩ trước khi sử dụng thuốc.

*Tác dụng phụ của thuốc Iladian*

Thuốc Iladian có thể gây nên một vài tác dụng phụ đối với người sử dụng quá liều, người bị mẫn cảm với các thành phần có trong thuốc:

Có thể gây nóng rát, kích ứng vùng kín,…

Tiết dịch âm đạo có máu

Nếu gặp tác dụng phụ, người dùng nên ngưng sử dụng thuốc, đồng thời đến các cơ sở y tế để thăm khám và chẩn đoán với những biểu hiện bất thường xảy ra.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng viên đặt âm đạo Iladian chính hãng*

1. Bạn có thể đặt mua online trên website: https://mekhoeconthongminh.com

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm: 0942.666.800


----------

